# Introducing RUMMIE...



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

looks like she's made her self at home already Lol total sweety


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cutie, how old is she? Thanks for rescuing her, I bet she finds a home fast.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome home Rummie u bootyful girl u!!!!!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh my she is pretty isn't she??


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beauty!!! So glad she made her way to you~looks like she won't have too long a wait before a forever home is found.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh she is a sweetie pie!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

great job on the rescue and getting the info,
welcome Rummie, sure looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...she's cute! I hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

oh wow! rummie sure is a beauty!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rummie looks like a real sweetie. I'm sure the Velcro part is from being passed around. I'm sure she doesn't want to lose track of you!! I'm sure she will find her forever home soon.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What a face!! She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

She is a sweetheart that is for sure! I too hope we can find her a forever home soon! I know there is a place for her somewhere! She is starting to adjust to our place for now. wanting to actually play with Angel & the puppies, she is opening up more everyday!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is very cute. I love her name. Thank goodness she is with you now and will be able to find a great furever home for her. Thanks for everything you do with the rescue.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is a cutie!!!!! She will fit right in.

Hooch


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

She is such a beutiful girl. Hoping you find her a wonderful home, and greatful that she's with you until then!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

She is so much better on the wood floor now, not a problem any longer...her and the pups are playing so much that the zooimes are a hourly accurance...she is not as much of a velcro dog now that she is feeling comfortable with us....She will be ready for adoption in a few weeks...Will update later on her...


----------

